# NEC Sample Questions



## CLTEE49 (Feb 12, 2010)

I found a good quick sample test online for NEC questions. Yeah the electrical questions are WAY too easy but its a good pick me up if you want to make yourself feel smarter.

American Contractors Code Test.


----------



## jassiinpublic (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks.



CLTEE49 said:


> I found a good quick sample test online for NEC questions. Yeah the electrical questions are WAY too easy but its a good pick me up if you want to make yourself feel smarter.
> American Contractors Code Test.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## pelaw (Apr 7, 2010)

I also found this preview of Elec. Contr. Exam on Google Books. It has close to a 100 quick questions on NEC. It is also good to go read the code as you go through these questions. Nothing heavy, but just a different quick prep to relax your mind from heavy calculations.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Afiifr_oV...p;q&amp;f=false

http://books.google.com/books?q=nec%20questions&amp;as_brr=3


----------

